

Honda Launches Official Insight Hybrid Blog with New Photos and Videos - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/10/honda-insight-hybrid-blog-photos-videos.php

======
apgwoz
I can't get quite get my finger on what that car reminds me of. Oh right, it's
basically a sleaker Prius with a Honda logo on it.

